# The Best Sunglasses for Mountain Biking



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2006)

We always encourage folks to bring their helmet to try on glasses with... Very key detail you covered in this article! It really helps to choose the most coverage that will fit nicely between the bridge of your nose and the rim of the helmet. Sometimes the tips of the arms will touch the side rim of the helmet behind your ears as well, and that can be an issue.

I'm surprised there isn't a single Oakley Prizm Low Light or Prizm Trail reviewed as I've found them both to be just incredible. My Flight Jackets even have a hinged nose piece to allow extra venting on those steamy climbs  They also include a shorter set of arms and different nose thickness rubber dealios. The case is hard and holds up to all the gear abuse in my bag.


----------



## Abe2 (Aug 8, 2011)

Really like my new Nike shades. The rubber nose piece keeps the sunglasses in place really well so not having to push them back in place at all.


----------



## Carlitos_Path (Mar 25, 2019)

You left out my personal favorite... Oakley Radar. The EV Advancer w/ Prizm Trail lenses are BOMB dot com


----------



## Joshua1 (Apr 15, 2020)

I'll stock with my $25 Goodr sunglasses


----------



## Jordan Carr (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks for the replies!

@Lars -- We didn't get our hands on a pair of Oakley's but we'll try to track some down and likely add them to the list. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## BLP1 (Apr 16, 2020)

There is a huge factor you have failed to consider - crashing.
The frameless glasses look super cool and vent well, but have a very high chance of digging deep into your face in the case of a crash. This is why I ended up getting the Oakley Field Jacket. Protection is important not just when you're riding.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

How do you not get a pair of Oakleys? They probably outsell all the other brands combined. That's like testing cotton swabs and not getting Q Tips.


----------



## Brian19 (Apr 27, 2020)

I like my Oakley Jawbreakers for ease of lens swapping and they have great coverage. The very rarely fog, and clear up fast once you speed up. I have Jade Iridium Polarized for bright rides (no problem reading my Garmin Edge 530), Prizm Trail for deep in the woods, and clear for night rides. All fit in the included hard case. Been an Oakley fan since they made grips. Since I'm old enough to remember Oakley grips I use OPTX Hydrotac stick on reading lenses cut in half on the bottom of my lenses so I can read the computer.


----------



## MisterClean (Jul 1, 2004)

Well written article. I have been loving the Oakley RadarLock glasses that I picked up at trailhead years ago. Super easy to change lenses although the photochromatic lenses darken on their own in the sun and are clear otherwise so I don't have a need to swap them out during long rides. One of those items that you put on and don't even think about during your ride. I wear them for Mtn and road. I realize not everyone wants to spend that much money on glasses so these other alternatives are great.


----------



## Jordan Carr (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey MTBMike, Thanks for your reply. Yeah, I do think Oakley's are still popular and a great option too. Do you care to share what we like about them?


----------



## LBie (Jun 9, 2020)

One thing never mentioned. When you do mountain biking, you sweat! Sweat from my brow onto my glasses when I am out in the middle of nowhere, leads to frustration and damaged lenses. Trying to clean when nothing else on you or near you are clean scratches the lenses and the highly polished surface turn dull! And please don't tell me to carry a cloth? When I am dusty and dirty, my hands are too. Everything I touch becomes dirty, cloths too. It is important to think/measure/design glasses that will channel sweat away to the side of the head.


----------



## Caveman_323 (Mar 31, 2020)

I would definitely give Tifosi cycling glasses a look. The company is based in Atlanta, Georgia. They have won over many runners and cyclist because of design, quality, and most of all their low price point.


----------



## Darek1 (Jun 9, 2020)

I used to wear nice sunglasses when biking until I discovered safety glasses. Now most safety glasses are pretty hideous but the Pyramex Intruder ones are pretty good. I originally had a pari from work and liked them. They're about $5.00 each and come and numerous colors. I have many different one and use different ones depending on lighting. Yellow ones on overcast days for better vision, mirrored when sunny, and clear ones when it's getting dark. I will never go back to expensive glasses when out riding.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003UUCH80/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&th=1


----------



## Thenry1 (Jun 10, 2020)

Jeffery Smith, I am a big fan of Tifosi as well. Last few pairs have all been Tifosi. Durable, well thought out and you can't beat the price


----------



## Johnny_G. (Jun 14, 2020)

Another Tifosi fan here. I have had a couple of them and they were very high quality at a good price. However, I tend to lose, scratch, or break glasses very easily (I once wrecked some new Oakleys in less than a week), so my favorites are Uvex Genesis safety glasses by Honeywell. Less than $10, very good optically, many color options, and if you lose or break them, it's no big deal. Sure, they may not be the latest cool style, but who cares. Like Frank Lloyd Wright said, "form follows function".


----------



## wordsthoughts (Apr 5, 2012)

I've been using Bobster Fatboy glasses with chromatic lenses. Very comfortable and great on the trail.


----------



## Billy4 (Jun 20, 2020)

impossible to find the Shimano domestically... eBay via Australia


----------



## EpicAKRydr (Sep 9, 2019)

I'd like to expand on this conversation and ask what the recommendations for the many of us that have to wear Rx lenses? Are there good options for us that don't result in glasses costing $400+?


----------



## Jonny3 (Jul 15, 2020)

I have the Shimano technium glasses and as you stated price is great, for 40 pounds I got that and spare lenses, which are an ache to change but still covers different light situations. I have a few pairs of Oakley and in comparison I was pleasantly surprised by the Shimano. They do feel a little flimsy in comparison to Oakley's and the lens doesn't seem as robust to scratching but overall I would buy the Shimano glasses again as you can't beat the price!


----------



## Cole_Hargenrader (Sep 9, 2020)

I agree with you


----------



## Larry8 (Sep 30, 2020)

X-Tiger on Amazon have been amazing! Tired of $$$$ shades!


----------



## Dave41 (Oct 4, 2020)

+1 asking about prescription glasses for MTB. 
My Oakleys are amazing, but even at 50% off, cost a bomb. 
Are there other options out there?


----------



## dcb (Sep 19, 2005)

All of those glasses look great. But I'll stick with my mountain biking favorite: safety glasses from Lowes or Home Depot. I can get clear, smoked, or yellow lens glasses for $5-12 bucks a piece.


----------



## decender (May 1, 2007)

All those pictures, and no one thought to tell your glasses model to adjust his helmet visor properly?


----------



## jp8 (Oct 5, 2020)

Bliz eyewear, good price and great quality.


----------



## Tilos (Mar 27, 2008)

I've gone through a lot of different sun glasses both road and mtn biking.
Some too dark/some too light/others that continually fogged.
I bought some Gateway Safety Cobra Wraparound Safety Glasses (clear) for work and bought some tinted for riding.
I have since bought them off amazon for less and a greater selection:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FA4R6IK/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1
At that price, when someone admires them on a ride, I just give them to them at the end of the ride.
The look on their face is priceless, like I gave them something very expensive.
Kenstone


----------



## Vtbikologist (Feb 1, 2016)

For the simmer light of fall/winter or night riding, I picked up some safety glasses at Home Depot, one pair in yellow and one with clear lenses. They work fine for me.


----------



## Don4 (Oct 6, 2020)

As a cheap option I would recommend RockBross Photochromatic - http://y2u.be/oN7vcMN4Mdc


----------



## Callender (Mar 25, 2014)

...


----------



## EchoTony (Nov 18, 2020)

I'll second the Rock Bros Photocromatic glasses for about $25.


----------



## timobkg (May 24, 2009)

I love my Rudy Project Rydon glasses. I use the Photochromic Laser Red lenses for forest trail riding (they're dark enough to protect my eyes from sudden busts of light, but light enough to not leave me blind when going from a long sunny section back into dense forest).

For cloudy, overcast days I'll switch to the Photochromic Clear, which also work great for night tennis.



Dave41 said:


> +1 asking about prescription glasses for MTB.
> My Oakleys are amazing, but even at 50% off, cost a bomb.
> Are there other options out there?





EpicAKRydr said:


> I'd like to expand on this conversation and ask what the recommendations for the many of us that have to wear Rx lenses? Are there good options for us that don't result in glasses costing $400+?


I used a prescription insert with my Rudy Project Rydon glasses for years. The insert clips on to the inside of the frame and is really secure - never once came loose during a ride.

The insert was relatively inexpensive ($80 on top of the glasses), let me use whatever lenses I wanted to in the glasses themselves, and if my prescription changed I'd just take the insert to my eye doctor and have them put new prescription lenses in the insert.

It's a fraction of the cost of in-frame Rx lenses, and supports a much wider range of prescription values (in-frame only goes to -2.00 while the insert goes to -4.00, and my eyes are -3.25).

I've since gone back to wearing contacts, but still keep the insert in my case just in case a contact falls out or something like that (I once had a rollercoaster blow them out of my eyes).


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

timobkg said:


> I love my Rudy Project Rydon glasses. I use the Photochromic Laser Red lenses for forest trail riding (they're dark enough to protect my eyes from sudden busts of light, but light enough to not leave me blind when going from a long sunny section back into dense forest).
> 
> For cloudy, overcast days I'll switch to the Photochromic Clear, which also work great for night tennis.
> 
> ...


Zenni optical, you can get prescription sport-glasses with or without inserts, much closer to true-cost (like $40-50 with options). F*ck inserts. Just more stuff to fog up and distort vision. It's a lame band-aid.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

I would not buy the Roka or any other Frameless Design. I had a pair of frameless Oakley's & after a while they lost their shape, flattened out & flopped all over my face. I complained to Oakley & they would not warranty replace them.


----------

